# Onda de calor de Junho de 1981



## Vince (6 Jul 2010 às 17:39)

Em Junho de 1981 ocorreu em Portugal continental uma forte onda de calor. 








A onda de calor de 2003 foi mais extrema e de maior duração, mas esta onda de 1981 foi de extensão espacial superior. Mas o que impressiona neste evento de 1981 é a altura em que foi, meados do mês de Junho, entre os dias 10 e 20 de Junho. Em 1991 outra grande onda de calor decorreu entre 10 e 18 de Julho e a de 2003 decorreu entre 29 Julho e 15 de Agosto.

O número de mortos nesta onda terá sido de 1900, e arderam cerca de 90 mil hectares em incêndios nesse ano.


*Algumas temperaturas que consegui recolher:*


Alcobaça: 40,8
Alvega: 42,5
Alverca: 43,5
Anadia: 41.0
Braga: 38,5
Bragança:36,4
Cabo Carvoeiro: 30
Cabo da Roca: 39,5
Caramulo: 34,8
Castelo Branco: 41,2
Coimbra: 41.6
Coruche: 43,5
Elvas: 42,5
Évora: 41,0 
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo: 38.4
Fundão: 39,4
Lisboa Geofísico: 41,5
Lisboa Portela: 43,0
Lisboa Ajuda: 41,0
Mirandela: 40
Monção Valinha: 38,2
Monchique: 36,5
Monte Real: 42,3
Montijo: 39,5
Mora: 43,0
Paços de Ferreira: 38,2
Pinhão: 40,8
Portalegre: 39,4
Porto Serra do Pilar: 38.7
Santarém: 43,5
Setúbal: 41,9
Sintra Granja: 41,4
Tavira: 37,4
V.R.S. António: 37,5
Vila Real: 37,5
Viseu: 39.0



*Alguns gráficos:*


----------



## stormy (6 Jul 2010 às 18:07)

WOW!!
O que seria se uma sinoptica dessas se instalasse algures entre 15 jul e 15ago...


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

Não querendo fugir ao tema, a questão dos incêndios é mais relativa uma vez que já estávamos em grande défice de precipitação. O início dos 80's tiveram invernos muito secos a que se seguiram os verões com as normais vagas de calor.


----------



## seqmad (22 Jul 2010 às 17:17)

Boas, 

Quanto a este dia 14 de que eu me lembro bastante bem (vi o termómetro manhoso que tinha na varanda, na zona do Saldanha, com 43º e não queria acreditar) será que alguém me podia esclarecer se os dados da estação Lisboa/Portela dessa altura podem ser considerados oficiais?
É que isto implica com o record absoluto de T de Lisboa: já vi em vários locais referirem o record absoluto de Lisboa de 43º (a que corresponde esta medição de Lisboa/Portela) e noutros locais de 41,5º (como seja no mais credível, o próprio IM - a que corresponde os dados desse dia de Lisboa/Geofísico).
Então qual destes é o record absoluto oficial de Lisboa?
A estação Lisboa/Portela de 1981 é a mesma de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho actual, certo? E já era oficial, ou só era a Lisboa/Geofísico?


----------



## Chingula (22 Jul 2010 às 17:36)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Quanto a este dia 14 de que eu me lembro bastante bem (vi o termómetro manhoso que tinha na varanda, na zona do Saldanha, com 43º e não queria acreditar) será que alguém me podia esclarecer se os dados da estação Lisboa/Portela dessa altura podem ser considerados oficiais?
> É que isto implica com o record absoluto de T de Lisboa: já vi em vários locais referirem o record absoluto de Lisboa de 43º (a que corresponde esta medição de Lisboa/Portela) e noutros locais de 41,5º (como seja no mais credível, o próprio IM - a que corresponde os dados desse dia de Lisboa/Geofísico).
> ...



Embora ambas as estações sejam oficiais...a série de observações do Instituto Geofísico D. Luis de Lisboa, tem mais de 100 anos e, para efeitos climatológicos, é importante o registo efectuado no mesmo local. 
Não é razoável comparar registos de observações de locais diferentes, embora dentro da mesma cidade. 
Por exemplo os registos das observações de Coimbra Geofísico (com mais de 100 anos) não podem (não devem) ser comparados com os registos das observações de Coimbra (Cernache - Aeródromo)...o mesmo se passa com a cidade do Porto (Geofísico no Monte da Virgem com o aeroporto de Pedras Rubras).


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Quanto a este dia 14 de que eu me lembro bastante bem (vi o termómetro manhoso que tinha na varanda, na zona do Saldanha, com 43º e não queria acreditar) será que alguém me podia esclarecer se os dados da estação Lisboa/Portela dessa altura podem ser considerados oficiais?
> É que isto implica com o record absoluto de T de Lisboa: já vi em vários locais referirem o record absoluto de Lisboa de 43º (a que corresponde esta medição de Lisboa/Portela) e noutros locais de 41,5º (como seja no mais credível, o próprio IM - a que corresponde os dados desse dia de Lisboa/Geofísico).
> ...





O Chingula já referiu o Geofísico, quanto à Portela e Gago Coutinho também é tudo oficial, não são a mesma estação mas estão ambas próximas nas instalações do observatório do IM entre o aeroporto e a 2º circular. A Portela é uma estação climatológica clássica e Gago Coutinho é uma EMA mais moderna.

 Estação Meteorológica Clássica de Lisboa - Portela [IM]
 Estação Meteorológica de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho [IM] 


Quanto aos 43, há algumas semanas atrás também me fartei de procurar essa informação, e não sei de facto qual é o recorde absoluto (desde que há registos), mas penso que serão estes 43ºc. Contudo também penso que os 43ºC podem ser um arredondamento, ou seja, pode ter sido outro valor igual ou acima de 42,5ºC. Mas nunca consegui confirmação de quanto é mesmo. Nem sei se como o Geofisico tem um histórico muito maior se apenas consideram essa para uma espécie de recorde oficial de Lisboa.


Este foi o post que escrevi na altura




Vince disse:


> Em Lisboa a estação Gago Coutinho chegou aos 40.1ºC, o valor mais alto desde 30 de Julho de 2007.
> 
> Já agora, outras datas em que Lisboa foi acima dos 40ºC:
> 
> ...


----------



## seqmad (22 Jul 2010 às 18:45)

Ok, fiquei quase esclarecido, ou seja como referiram tem toda a lógica para efeitos climatológicos, devido ao longo tempo de existência, ser considerada a Lisboa/Geofísico, sendo esses os dados disponibilizados pelo IM, e como é lógico os máximos absolutos que referem na mesma informação têm obviamente que ser dessa estação, ou seja os 41,5. 
Quanto às estações Portela/Gago Coutinho, fico completamente surpreso de os dados da Portela serem arredondados à unidade(!), numa estação com a importância que tinha na altura; já para não falar nas discrepâncias que isso provoca comparando os dados desses dias mais quentes entre 2 estações a 80metros de distância!...
Conclusão sobre o record absoluto de Lisboa sendo Portela oficial: é preciso obter os valores reais (à décima) para os 3 dias que o Vince referiu com os 43(arredondados)... Quem terá esses dados? O IM, certamente?... Não acredito que não existam...
Era interessante esclarecer, acho que seria importante saber a T máxima oficial de sempre em Lx...


----------



## Chingula (22 Jul 2010 às 22:14)

> Era interessante esclarecer, acho que seria importante saber a T máxima oficial de sempre em Lx...




Pessoalmente penso que é correcto o valor de 41,5 ºC registado no Instituto Geofísico, pois pode ser comparado com os registos mais antigos...sem desvalorizar (desprezar) outros valores registados, por entidades credenciadas, em locais diferentes...pois o registo de uma estação só "retrata" a ocorrência em determinado local (na estação de observação) seja de que parâmetro meteorológico for.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

seqmad disse:


> Quanto às estações Portela/Gago Coutinho, fico completamente surpreso de os dados da Portela serem arredondados à unidade(!), numa estação com a importância que tinha na altura; já para não falar nas discrepâncias que isso provoca comparando os dados desses dias mais quentes entre 2 estações a 80metros de distância!...



Deixa-me esclarecer isto, os dados a que tive acesso é que estão arredondados, nomeadamente uma base de dados da NOAA, e geralmente estas bases de dados estão arredondadas porque a informação veio de synop ou metar. O IM terá os dados não arredondados obviamente. Eu é que não tenho acesso a eles.

Como referi, fartei-me de procurar uma resposta mais exacta e não encontrei, de resto é um pouco frustrante este exercício em Portugal de encontramos dados para múltiplos fins, basta ver a quantidade de estudantes que por aqui vão aparecendo a pedir dados para simples estudos até do secundário, encontrar dados quanto mais não seja para uma discussão apaixonada de pessoas que se interessam por este tema e gostam de o debater é difícil e complicado. Volta e meia faço por aqui no fórum uns gráficos para ilustrar alguns debates, mas não imaginam a dificuldade que tenho em os fazer, por vezes tenho que cruzar dados de muitas fontes diferentes, em formatos diferentes, muitas vezes cheias de erros, é um pouco como tentar fazer omeletes sem ovos. 

Mas diga-se que não é um problema exclusivamente português, quase na Europa toda é assim, por contraste a outros países ditos "capitalistas" como os EUA, Austrália, etc, onde existem toneladas de informação disponível ao público. Navegar por páginas como esta por exemplo http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/data/ é um prazer, e ao mesmo um desgosto, em que percebemos o quanto estamos na pré-história da informação climática e meteorológica. Ainda hoje estive a navegar numa página chinesa a propósito de um tufão, e percebi que se calhar até na China existe mais informação pública.





Chingula disse:


> Pessoalmente penso que é correcto o valor de 41,5 ºC registado no Instituto Geofísico, pois pode ser comparado com os registos mais antigos...sem desvalorizar (desprezar) outros valores registados, por entidades credenciadas, em locais diferentes...pois o registo de uma estação só "retrata" a ocorrência em determinado local (na estação de observação) seja de que parâmetro meteorológico for.




Eu discordo um pouco. O Geofísico é importantíssimo para vermos a evolução do clima ao longo de tanto tempo mantendo a mesma estação, mas penso eu, que desde que as outras estações mencionadas sejam estações de acordo com os standards da OMM, e são, os dados delas são perfeitamente válidos para estabelecer um máximo absoluto (ou mínimo) em Lisboa. Se a temperatura é bem medida, e se é em Lisboa, para todos os efeitos, é um registo válido como outros nas mesmas circunstâncias. Se for precipitação por exemplo, deixaríamos de considerar algo de excepcional que caísse nestas estações só por serem estações mais recentes ? Não, pois não.

Falamos neste caso de temperaturas registadas em dado momento, não falamos por exemplo de uma tendência ou anomalia, aí sim, estações como o Geofísico são importantíssimas e essenciais, em que todo o longo histórico é de um valor inestimável.


----------



## seqmad (23 Jul 2010 às 15:28)

Não vou acrescentar grande coisa, mas só para concluir:
1 – Subscrevo a indignação pelas enormes dificuldades na consulta, em Portugal, de dados totalmente básicos (temperatura numa Estação Meteorológica principal da capital) – o Vince diz que teve de recorrer a uma base de dados do NOAA, e imagino o tempo perdido com essa recolha de dados...
2 – Vince, os primeiros dados que apresentas para uma série de localidades em Portugal estão à décima (incluindo Alverca e outras estações menos importantes), sabes se o valor aí referido para Lisboa/Portela também é? A fonte é a mesma? Era ridículo ser para as outras e não para essa...
3 – Em definitivo: Portela é em Lisboa, estação oficial, portanto a resposta é: 43 graus. Sabemos que será algo igual ou superior a 42,5. Mais rigoroso, só sabendo talvez através de um pedido de informação ao IM (só pagando, suponho...).
4 – A minha memória (bem clara) desse Domingo 14/6/81 é a de ter visto nos noticiários da noite que Beja chegou aos 43,3 e Lisboa aos 43 – a percepção que eu tive nesse dia e com que fiquei desde aí (pela TV e jornais do dia seguinte) é que foram mesmo 43,0 à décima. (desculpem o off-topic: eu era um puto com 12 anos que nesse ano por coincidência se começou a interessar por meteorologia – fiz um registo muito amador da T em todos os dias do ano e de várias horas desse dia 14/6, que ainda tenho).
5 – Quanto à localização das estações para medir valores extremos, pelas imagens que vi da EMA/Geofísico (no meio das árvores e edifícios do J. Botânico), a Gago Coutinho parece estar numa localização mais correcta para obtenção de dados (sem obstáculos e sombras). Aliás, como já foi amplamente discutido (tópico EMA vs RUEMA) há RUEMAS e EMAS que pouco diferem nas (não ideais) condições envolventes... Já agora, entre os dados das RUEMAS que são para o lixo (leia-se sem validade, o que também concordo) lembro-me de ver o gráfico da da Baixa a ultrapassar os 45, se não me engano no 1/8/2003...


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

seqmad disse:


> Já agora, entre os dados das RUEMAS que são para o lixo (leia-se sem validade, o que também concordo) lembro-me de ver o gráfico da da Baixa a ultrapassar os 45, se não me engano no 1/8/2003...



Apenas uma breve nota sobre esta afirmação: Percebo perfeitamente o que queres dizer. Sob o ponto de vista climatológico RUEMA's, na prática, são "lixo". Mas estes registos não deixam de ter a sua importância ao nível da análise de um evento. Os 45ºC na baixa, que pensas terem se verificado, e medição que acho plausível para o dia em causa, representam a realidade local (ambiente urbano), e são demonstrativas do intenso calor sentido nesse ambiente específico. Agora as RUEMA's valem o que valem, como já foi amplamente discutido.


----------



## Chingula (24 Jul 2010 às 23:13)

Chingula disse:


> Pessoalmente penso que é correcto o valor de 41,5 ºC registado no Instituto Geofísico, pois pode ser comparado com os registos mais antigos...sem desvalorizar (desprezar) outros valores registados, por entidades credenciadas, em locais diferentes...pois o registo de uma estação só "retrata" a ocorrência em determinado local (na estação de observação) seja de que parâmetro meteorológico for.



Para além deste valor de 14 de Junho de 1981, o valor mais elevado da temperatura máxima, registado no Instituto Geofísico de Lisboa, foi de 41,8 ºC em 1 de Agosto de 2003.
Esperemos que, dentro em breve (?), sejam públicos todos estes valores das observações, parece que as restrições vão terminar...


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 01:07)

seqmad disse:


> 2 – Vince, os primeiros dados que apresentas para uma série de localidades em Portugal estão à décima (incluindo Alverca e outras estações menos importantes), sabes se o valor aí referido para Lisboa/Portela também é? A fonte é a mesma? Era ridículo ser para as outras e não para essa...



A maioria da lista são dados à décima e serão supostamente rigorosos, de uns ficheiros antigos que tenho do Min. Agricultura com dados até à década de 80. Geofísico também, mas Portela e Gago Coutinho já foram de outra fonte, arredondada.




seqmad disse:


> 5 – Quanto à localização das estações para medir valores extremos, pelas imagens que vi da EMA/Geofísico (no meio das árvores e edifícios do J. Botânico), a Gago Coutinho parece estar numa localização mais correcta para obtenção de dados (sem obstáculos e sombras). Aliás, como já foi amplamente discutido (tópico EMA vs RUEMA) há RUEMAS e EMAS que pouco diferem nas (não ideais) condições envolventes... Já agora, entre os dados das RUEMAS que são para o lixo (leia-se sem validade, o que também concordo) lembro-me de ver o gráfico da da Baixa a ultrapassar os 45, se não me engano no 1/8/2003...




Sim, as RUEMA são de outro campeonato, nada tem a ver com esta discussão, porque lá está, essas sim, não tem condições padrão da OMM. A finalidade delas é outra.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 10:13)

Encontrei esta tabela referente ao episódio de calor de 2003, publicada na altura pelo IM.






Sobre a onda de calor de Junho de 1981, vem apenas mostrar aquilo que também já tinham referido:

-Os 41,5ºC registados no Geofísico a 14/06/1981, tinham sido o valor mais alto desde a entrada em funcionamento da estação: 1871. Valor superado a 01/08/2003, dia em que a estação atingiu os 41,8ºC.

-A estação da G.Coutinho, que entrou em funcionamento em 1983, tem como recorde de temperatura máxima os 42,0ºC, duas vezes atingidos.

Ainda a acrescentar que no episódio de calor de Junho de 1981, Viana do Castelo atingiu uma máxima de 38,6ºC, valor depois superado a 7 de Agosto de 2003.


----------



## J.S. (29 Jul 2010 às 09:40)

Sorry, in English, but I once encountered a list of the values measured at Amareleja from 27 juli-17 august (or so) 2003. Does anyone have that list available.

Seems to me that even the current warm period in SE Portugal is almost on par with the one in jun 1981.

I find it really too bad that the IM has so little data available. Why do they not produce a daily list, with minimum, maximum and average temp, precipitation and sunshine? And then put it in an archive so you can look it up anytimeyou like. The KNMI has a list of all stations, going  back to 1901 so you can get it from every day for every Dutch station ever since....
May be it is money and the KNMI gets more than the IM. So it is easy to judge without knowing everything. But I find it a pity nevertheless.

regards!




AnDré disse:


> Encontrei esta tabela referente ao episódio de calor de 2003, publicada na altura pelo IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2010 às 10:49)

J.S. disse:


> Sorry, in English, but I once encountered a list of the values measured at Amareleja from 27 juli-17 august (or so) 2003. Does anyone have that list available.



Não tenho uma lista de temperaturas, o que tenho é um resumo que o André por acaso me arranjou ontem.
Em 2003 a Amareleja teve:

* 29 dias consecutivos com temp max >= 30ºC (de 17 Julho a 14 Agosto)
* 24 dias consecutivos com temp max >= 35ºC (de 22 Julho a 14 Agosto)
* 17 dias consecutivos com temp max >= 40ºC (de 29 Julho a 14 Agosto)





J.S. disse:


> Seems to me that even the current warm period in SE Portugal is almost on par with the one in jun 1981.



Daqui a uns dias tentaremos fazer um balanço, sempre difícil pois os dados disponíveis são limitados.




J.S. disse:


> I find it really too bad that the IM has so little data available. Why do they not produce a daily list, with minimum, maximum and average temp, precipitation and sunshine? And then put it in an archive so you can look it up anytimeyou like. The KNMI has a list of all stations, going  back to 1901 so you can get it from every day for every Dutch station ever since....
> May be it is money and the KNMI gets more than the IM. So it is easy to judge without knowing everything. But I find it a pity nevertheless.




É uma velha guerra. Significativa parte do orçamento do IM depende da venda de dados e serviços, portanto é um modelo que depende dos decisores políticos. O actual ministro da tutela diz há muito tempo que existe aposta e paixão pela ciência, mas quando se fomenta um modelo em que os dados são para serem vendidos, não há paixão nenhuma, apenas propaganda, as únicas paixões que existem em Portugal são as do betão.

Mas nos últimos 2/3 anos aos poucos tem mudado alguma coisa, é importante referir, pode ser que ainda melhorem mais. Em Espanha ainda é pior do que cá apesar do orçamento deles ser proporcionalmente maior.  Mas há coisas que não se compreendem mesmo, no site do IM não há algo tão simples como os extremos do dia, apenas dados horários (que diga-se não existem nalguns países) e uns gráficos manhosos em que temos que estar com zoom no Photoshop a estimar a temperatura.


----------



## J.S. (29 Jul 2010 às 17:55)

Vince disse:


> Não tenho uma lista de temperaturas, o que tenho é um resumo que o André por acaso me arranjou ontem.
> Em 2003 a Amareleja teve:
> 
> * 29 dias consecutivos com temp max >= 30ºC (de 17 Julho a 14 Agosto)
> ...



Impressionante! Muito obrigado pelos dados! Acho que no meteored ha uma lista. E la onde eu vi isto...Penso eu.



> Daqui a uns dias tentaremos fazer um balanço, sempre difícil pois os dados disponíveis são limitados.



Vamos a ver. 



> É uma velha guerra. Significativa parte do orçamento do IM depende da venda de dados e serviços, portanto é um modelo que depende dos decisores políticos. O actual ministro da tutela diz há muito tempo que existe aposta e paixão pela ciência, mas quando se fomenta um modelo em que os dados são para serem vendidos, não há paixão nenhuma, apenas propaganda, as únicas paixões que existem em Portugal são as do betão.
> 
> Mas nos últimos 2/3 anos aos poucos tem mudado alguma coisa, é importante referir, pode ser que ainda melhorem mais. Em Espanha ainda é pior do que cá apesar do orçamento deles ser proporcionalmente maior.  Mas há coisas que não se compreendem mesmo, no site do IM não há algo tão simples como os extremos do dia, apenas dados horários (que diga-se não existem nalguns países) e uns gráficos manhosos em que temos que estar com zoom no Photoshop a estimar a temperatura.



Mas quem paga para esto instituto: o povo portugues (taxes??!). E se não, quem pagou antigamente as instrumentas etc?? O povo Portugues o eles propio????

In Holland, we had the same argument and yes they sell things, but all things were bought through taxpayers money. Now we should pay again for the data we already payed for?? So it changed. The data are free, there are companies that work professionaly and you can buy the services, also with the KNMI (forecasts of all kind).  Of course this is not directed at you, but comparing to countries that do even worse is not good if you want to do things beter...

Espanha?? Well, it WAS nice. Yes, I could see an update every hour. Now it is three times a day. At least they show the extremes of every day.

I think there is more to it than just that, but I may be wrong. I think every people has its characteristics. In Northern Europe (well, north of Belgium, I can tell you that!) people are really well organised. Of course The Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden and Norway have a lot in common, share a common kind of DNA so to speak. If there is critique, from a coworker to a manager or to a CEO, from people (customers) towards a company...it has to be addressed and people are not expected to become defensive. They should deal with the critique in a productive way. And so the KNMI changed things.
I think in Portugal there is more of a topdown society. Managers are not very open to critique, CEO's not at all etc...And so instead of doing something with it, they may become defensive and it becomes a struggle for power rather than cooperation. 
If this is better or not, I really dont know. I like it over here personally. But it is not all rosey here, there are other things we can learn form Portugal let me tell you that. Saying everything you like has the problem of become impolite, not thinking about other peoples feelings. People here are also really harsh on anoanother and say exactly what they think...I don't like that at all. 
A bit off topic, but it came to mind when I read your answer also.

Best regards and thanks for you answers!


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 20:15)

Vince disse:


> Em Junho de 1981 ocorreu em Portugal continental uma forte onda de calor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tive que reabrir este tópico, apesar de ainda ser muito cedo, 
mas os modelos poderão(?) estar a prever algo semelhante a partir de 12 de junho?!...
Estes valores apresentados (a negrito), são algo interessantes. 
Pena que nessa altura ainda não existia a estação de Tomar - Valdonas (mas com +43,5ºC em Santarém e + 42,5ºC em Alvega, acredito piamente que Tomar terá chegado no mínimo aos +42ºC). 
Mas lembro-me em pequeno, de uma onda de calor mesmo no início de os anos 80, por isso deve ter sido esta.
E apesar de não encontrar registos na "net" do sucedido, lembro-me de ver e ouvir na televisão, situações dramáticas, como a morte de milhares de frangos mortos em aviário por todo o país, [(Em Tomar havia vários aviários)-(note-se que estamos a falar de uma diferença tecnológica de mais de 30 anos)] e muitos incêndios.
Esperemos que não se repita.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jun 2014 às 14:57)

grandes férias essas calor não faltou, eu ainda estava em projecção


----------



## rozzo (12 Jul 2017 às 14:04)

Desenterrando este tópico

Alguém com idade suficiente se recorda se esse episódio de Junho de 1981, e em especial o pico a dia 14, terá sido também um episódio com instabilidade? Tal como o do passado 17 Junho 2017 ou 1 Agosto 2003?


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2017 às 14:21)

rozzo disse:


> Alguém com idade suficiente se recorda se esse episódio de Junho de 1981, e em especial o pico a dia 14, terá sido também um episódio com instabilidade? Tal como o do passado 17 Junho 2017 ou 1 Agosto 2003?



Recordo-me vagamente, tenho a ideia de muito calor e abafado  aqui no Porto e também me vem à memória um aguaceiro com pingas grossas e mornas, assim como comentários de "chuva quente."

Já foi há tanto tempo que  ( a parte do aguaceiro) posso estar a confundir com outro episódio mais "recente", seria interessante visualizar imagens de satélite da altura, para confirmar (ou não)  a instabilidade.


----------



## rozzo (12 Jul 2017 às 14:24)

Interessante 

De facto o ideal era encontrar imagens de satélite de tal data...

A questão prende-se com parecer que se calhar a maior parte dos dias mais extremos de calor em Portugal (pelo menos aqueles que atingem todo o país e não apenas o extremo interior) são mesmo associados a instabilidade e trovoada.
O que nem é muito surpreendente claro, visto ser a presença de cut-off que "mata" a Nortada e permite tais eventos até ao litoral. Episódios mais "secos", como o actual, mesmo com iso's tão ou mais elevadas, mais dificilmente são extremos sem ser no interior.

Era mais numa de reunir alguns casos e ter mais do que apenas "palpite".


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2017 às 14:33)

Nesta tabela de Junho 1981, referente a  Pedras Rubras-Porto, constam valores bastante altos de temperatura máxima, mas não mostra precipitação acumulável ( *PP *)  no dia mais quente ( 14/06/1981 em que se atingiram 38ºc ) 






https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/06-1981/ws-85450.html


----------



## rozzo (12 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Bom, encontrei umas imagens, é escasso, mas dá para ter uma ideia.

Dia 13 parece relativamente generalizado, dia 14 parece estar a iniciar qualquer coisa ao fim da tarde, e dia 15 também há alguma actividade.
Penso que vai de encontro ao esperado sim.


----------

